# How to store small quantities of Denatured Alcohol and BLO



## chartle (Jan 10, 2016)

What do you use to store the small amounts of these liquids that you would use all the time.

In other words I can't keep opening and closing those pop off caps that come on quart cans.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 10, 2016)

chartle said:


> What do you use to store the small amounts of these liquids that you would use all the time.  In other words I can't keep opening and closing those pop off caps that come on quart cans.



Not sure about DNA, but for BLO I use an old acrylic paint bottle..  Works GREAT!


----------



## monophoto (Jan 10, 2016)

I use a variety of small bottles in the shop. 

One good source is Harbor Freight - they sell 8oz plastic bottles with spouts and snap caps.  You can find similar containers at a shore that sells hairdresser supplies.   I also recycle condiment (eg, mustard) containers, as well as bottles that originally held spectacle cleaner or shampoo (especially the hotel-size bottles).

There is a concern that the solvent in some finishes can evaporate through the walls of plastic bottles - whether this will happen depends on the solvent and the specific kind of plastic involved.  So I tend to use small glass bottles for mixed finishes where its helpful to not allow the balance between solvent and other components to change over time.  For the same reason, my wife prefers to buy cooking spices in glass bottles, and I grab the empties for shop use.


----------



## Woodguy95 (Jan 10, 2016)

For the alcohol you could store it in a glass jar such as a mason jar as the alcohol will not react with the jar you could also use some other plastic container but I do not remember my plastics class enough to tell you which kind of plastics would or wouldn't react with the alcohol. 
You can do a really simple test by just putting a bit of alchol on the plastic of your choice and rubbing it with a toothpick. If the plastic degrades or gets sticky then don't use it. If it doesn't the you could use that plastic


----------



## Curly (Jan 10, 2016)

*Momma's got a squeeze bottle. Daddy never sleeps at night.*

Do a search for lab squeeze bottle, plastic squeeze bottle, safety squeeze bottle, squirt bottle, etc., and you can find lots online or locally from a few dollars to over thirty, depending on source and quality.

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=...pujsnUnqvl5xnKdwpC2eZMnA&ust=1452537092443483

Safety Labeled Wash Bottles : Z01282 : SPI Supplies 

Color Coded, Right-to-Know Safety Wash Bottles | NCI

Added. These are just for the alcohol and other solvents.


----------



## chartle (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm mostly concerned about the BLO and this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yq6VW-c2Ts

I make sure to unfold my paper towels and lay them out.


----------



## chartle (Jan 10, 2016)

OK I scavenged an empty soap pump and bottle for the DNA and an all glass hot sauce bottle for the BLO since I only need a few drops at a time.


----------



## chartle (Jan 10, 2016)

Though something like this would be perfect if not a tad overkill.

http://www.dx.com/p/wlxy-60-plastic-200ml-alcohol-bottle-white-403964#.VpLMoPkrKUk


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 10, 2016)

I use the below listed bottles. Have to be very careful about BLO rags, but I guess I never thought about the risk of fire from the way it was stored. Guess I'll have to consider that.



monophoto said:


> I use a variety of small bottles in the shop.
> 
> One good source is Harbor Freight - they sell 8oz plastic bottles with spouts and snap caps.  You can find similar containers at a shore that sells hairdresser supplies.   I also recycle condiment (eg, mustard) containers, as well as bottles that originally held spectacle cleaner or shampoo (especially the hotel-size bottles).
> 
> There is a concern that the solvent in some finishes can evaporate through the walls of plastic bottles - whether this will happen depends on the solvent and the specific kind of plastic involved.  So I tend to use small glass bottles for mixed finishes where its helpful to not allow the balance between solvent and other components to change over time.  For the same reason, my wife prefers to buy cooking spices in glass bottles, and I grab the empties for shop use.


----------



## vtgaryw (Jan 10, 2016)

I like these 2 oz bottles, I got these from WoodTurningz:

http://www.woodturningz.com/App_Themes/WoodTurningz/ProductImages/ZoomImg/2OZBOTS.jpg

Perfect size, keep most of the stuff I he original bottle or can.  I use it for BLO,
My PensPlus, DA

Gary


----------



## lwalper (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah, the BLO does oxidize and if left in piles of rags can spontaneously combust -- bad news for the shop . That's not really an issue for BLO in closed containers since there's relatively little oxygen available to react. The only real issue I've noticed with the BLO / DNA / Lacquer mixture is that the DNA evaporates rather quickly and throws off the mixture ratio. I just occasionally add a little DNA periodically to keep it all copasetic.


----------



## RedBeard (Jan 19, 2016)

I like the idea of small bottles. I'm currently using a glue bottle and that slide up stopper is getting gummed up.

I am paranoid about leaving paper towels with BLO in the shop. When I'm done with them I make sure to collect them and put them in a metal trash can that I have outside.


----------



## chartle (Jan 30, 2016)

OK for BLO I'm using an empty squeeze bottle that contained bottled water flavoring stuff like Mio "water enhancer". Its about an oz or two.


----------

